# 입술이 빨간것을 보니 너는 사탕을 먹었구나.



## Elmington

영어로 ~하는걸 보니 ~~ 이구나 라는 표현을 좀 배우고 싶습니다.

예를 들면, 입술이 빨간것을 보니 너는 사탕을 먹었구나.
              손을 떠는 것을 보니, 네가 범인이구나.

뭐 이런패턴의 문장을 쓰고 싶은데 잘 모르겠습니다.

답변좀 부탁드립니다.


----------



## maryjane1014

Your lips are red, so you must have eaten candy.
Your hands are trembling, so you must be guilty.


----------



## jihoon

Elmington said:


> 영어로 ~하는걸 보니 ~~ 이구나 라는 표현을 좀 배우고 싶습니다.
> 
> 예를 들면, 입술이 빨간것을 보니 너는 사탕을 먹었구나.
> 손을 떠는 것을 보니, 네가 범인이구나.
> 
> 뭐 이런패턴의 문장을 쓰고 싶은데 잘 모르겠습니다.
> 
> 답변좀 부탁드립니다.


Now that I see your lips, You must have eaten a candy.


----------

